# New from cottage country



## SnowyOwlQc (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi,

I now live in the Laurentians, about 100km North of Montreal.  I'm a retired teacher (Comp Sci).  My hobbies in the past have mainly been woodworking and the restoration of a 200 years old stone house in a Montreal suburb.  Since I retired, I found more interesting to start working with metals (mostly aluminium until now).  I'm currently looking for an entry-level lathe (I should say I was, until we got requested to stay home!) and I'm here to learn everything I can from you guys!

Marc-Gabriel


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 3, 2020)

[mention]SnowyOwlQc [/mention] welcome to the group. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome!

There should be lot's of used equipment options available in your area.

Regards,

Chad


----------



## SnowyOwlQc (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes but mostly professional.  Very few mini-lathes!


----------



## Janger (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 4, 2020)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 4, 2020)

[QUOTE = "SnowyOwlQc, message: 22423, membre: 1898"] Bonjour,

J'habite maintenant dans les Laurentides, à environ 100 km au nord de Montréal. Je suis professeur à la retraite (Comp Sci). Dans le passé, mes hobbies étaient principalement le travail du bois et la restauration d'une maison en pierre vieille de 200 ans dans une banlieue de Montréal. Depuis ma retraite, j'ai trouvé plus intéressant de commencer à travailler avec les métaux (principalement l'aluminium jusqu'à présent). Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un tour d'entrée de gamme (je devrais le dire, jusqu'à ce qu'on nous demande de rester à la maison!) Et je suis ici pour apprendre tout ce que je peux de vous!

Marc-Gabriel [/ DEVIS]
Regarde souvent sur le site les gars en parle sur le site .Kijiji et autres site. Plus j'apprend les gars se battre pour les vieilles machines. Je suis mécanicien à la retraite et faire des pièces est mon plus beau défit. Bienvenue Je suis de Gatineau. Bonne chance


----------



## Hruul (Apr 24, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------

